# Weaving- Shibori style weaving. Never thought it would be this easy.



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

http://www.weavezine.com/content/woven-shibori-rigid-heddle-loom.html

How much fun is this.


----------



## msgran (Feb 12, 2011)

I've done two scarves using this method, however I haven't dyed them yet. Got the indigo dye, the bucket, but not a good time yet. It's too hot outside to stay for very long so I guess I will have to wait till late fall.


----------



## nellig (May 10, 2016)

Nice tutorial. Wondered what what was meant by woven shibori. Now I know. Thank you for finding and posting this.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I like that she used a all day cooker for her dyeing any one else use this.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

I don't weave but that looks really neat.


----------



## nellig (May 10, 2016)

I've read about the slow cooker dying but haven't tried it. From what I have read, it works well. I use food coloring and koolade ade, so the microwave and stove top are so much faster. Waiting is not my strong point. Don't think the food grade colors work for shibori though. To use the chemical dyes, you would need a separate cooker from what you use for food.


----------



## FiberQueen (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks for the idea. I am going to try this.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Looks like great fun.


----------

